
At Uber, a New C.E.O. Shifts Gears - krebby
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/04/09/at-uber-a-new-ceo-shifts-gears
======
kelamrani
_“The company brought me on board because of a lot of things that happened in
the past,” he said. “We were probably trading off doing the right thing for
growth, and thinking about competition maybe a bit too aggressively, and some
of those things were mistakes.”

When I reached Khosrowshahi by phone shortly afterward, he seemed
disheartened, and disarmed by the intense scrutiny that comes with his new
job. He told me that the autonomous division had been working toward offering
driverless-car service by the end of the year, and that there would inevitably
be “bumps and bruises” along the way. “What happened last week was truly
tragic,” he said._

Are there any instances of Khosrowshahi condemning these mistakes more
forcefully? If this is all he has to offer in response, then I don't see much
shifting besides the language the problems are couched in.

